# RR: 27. Debussy: La Mer, L 109



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1993)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)










3.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1976)










4.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1956)










5.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1989)










6.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










7.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1950)










8.	Abbado (cond.), Lucerne Festival Orchestra	(2003)










9.	Stokowski (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1970)










10.	Martinon (cond.), Orchestre National de l'ORTF	(1974)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1993)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)
3.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1976)
4.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1956)
5.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1989)
6.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
7.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1950)
8.	Abbado (cond.), Lucerne Festival Orchestra	(2003)
9.	Stokowski (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1970)
10.	Martinon (cond.), Orchestre National de l'ORTF	(1974)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

